# Which one?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I either have to get rid of 2 rhode island reds. Or 2 buff orpingtons. Which ones should i choose?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

If you can't choose between the breeds, pick one of each. Why must you part with them?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree 1 of each. Even tho buffs are the friendliest and my favorite lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends why you have to get rid of them, what you plan to do with the keepers, and what you prefer. Personally I dont like either breed, but if I had to pick I'd keep the orpingtons.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm going to be a brat. I've never had orpingtons but I do have 2 RIR's. Keep the RIR's.  But why the decision to part with 2? In the long run, 2 more really doesn't make much of a difference over all. I couldn't part with any of mine. Not even crabbie Abbie. She's too great for entertainment when she plays with our dog.  Besides, I know deep down in that ornery little heart of hers that she loves me.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree, if ya have two, why not 4, or 14...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Why doesn't your friend just get some chicks and you keep your chickens? I don't understand why you're giving up chickens you clearly don't wish to part with. Say "no, get your own chicks."


----------

